# How long does Panacur take to work?



## jools02 (Jul 13, 2009)

Hi all, found out the other day our puppy has worms after being told by the breeder that he had been wormed. Basically he went for a poo and nothing but worms came out - lots of them and it looks like roundworm. So five days ago I started him on Panacur (administered over 3 days as directed). All was looking ok poo-wise for a couple of days, but this morning he just poo'd and there was a live worm in it. Should they be dead by now? 

Also, I have two young children aged 4 and 1 year, and I am concerned about them getting worms from him, is that possible?


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2009)

You really have to be careful with children and any worm
Dog roundworms
Dog Tapeworms And Children - DrGreene.com

You may need a repeat treatment, check with your vet


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Take him back to your vet and explain, you may have to do another course, it obviously didnt get wormed by the breeder to have had this many worms, Dont let your kids go anywhere near the poo, it is dangerous for kids and babies. Poor little thing, I bet he is starving now aswell, as the worms would of eaten all the food you have the poor little thing. Nasty worms, yuk. puts me off spaggetti big time.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

P.S make sure you treat for fleas aswell as they can be cause of tapeworm. Puppy may have flea and when puppy cleans its fur he can digest the flea and then tapeworm start. xx


----------



## MadeleineI (Jul 16, 2009)

Generally roundworms come from the mother and once gone, stay gone. Tapeworms can be a problem if you feed your dog commercial pet food. A raw diet moves through so quickly, worms don't get a chance to breed. I regularly check for worms in my dogs - and I have never had to worm them once in 14 years.
Best Dog Health


----------

